# CUBE - wo her?



## gracherl (14. März 2005)

Hi,
wo werden eigentlich die Bikes zusammengeschraubt/wo ist der Hauptsitz von CUBE?  
mfg


----------



## hotzenklotz (15. März 2005)

hi,

soweit ich weiss kommt cube aus waldershof, dass bei bayreuth liegt.
wie du da hin kommst erfährst du auch auf der homepagevon cube. http://www.cube-bikes.de

gruss hotze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gracherl (16. März 2005)

...Vertriebs KG.....also doch ein Asiat.


----------



## stet hellas (16. März 2005)

Hinter Cube-Bikes steckt doch Pending-System, die (länger als Bikes) auch Büromöbel vertreiben und unter der gleichen Anschrift (Ludwig-Hüttner-Straße 5-7, 95679 Waldershof) firmieren.

www.pending.de

Jetzt würde mich aber auch mal interessieren, wo die Bikes dann letztlich
zusammengeschraubt werden...    

Stet


----------



## Quantic (16. März 2005)

Wieso ist es so wichtig, wo die Räder zusammengeschraubt werden  

Spekulierst du darauf, ein besonders günstiges exemplar im Werksverkauf zu bekommen?




> .also doch ein Asiat.


Die Rahmen kommen garantiert aus Asien, so wie fast alle anderen Rahmen und Teile auch.


----------



## gracherl (17. März 2005)

NEIN...aber kaufts du dir ein Auto...ohne das du was darüber weist (Hersteller)? Ich nicht.  
Das es Vertrieben wird ist O.K. - aber Cube ist der einzige Hersteller...der das verschweigt...finde ich komisch.
Nicht mal der Firmensitz ist bekannt!!!!!!


----------



## stet hellas (17. März 2005)

Muss mich da3 anschliessen.
Fände es einfach nur interessant, zu wissen, wie das bei denen so ablaeuft...

stet


----------



## cube70 (18. März 2005)

Hi,

so viel ich weiß werden die Rahmen in Taiwan gefertigt. Übrigens in dem gleichen Werk, in dem die Rahmen für Bulls hergestellt werden.

Die Info habe ich in einem anderen Forum gelesen.

Gruß


----------



## littledevil (19. März 2005)

stet hellas schrieb:
			
		

> Hinter Cube-Bikes steckt doch Pending-System, die (länger als Bikes) auch Büromöbel vertreiben und unter der gleichen Anschrift (Ludwig-Hüttner-Straße 5-7, 95679 Waldershof) firmieren.
> 
> www.pending.de
> 
> ...


geschraubt wird dort --->



> (Ludwig-Hüttner-Straße 5-7, 95679 Waldershof)


----------



## gracherl (21. März 2005)

Wirklich?  Made in Germany? Die Sessel sind ja nicht schlecht...aber von Cube steht da nichts.


----------



## s.roettger (22. März 2005)

cube händler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## last chance (3. April 2005)

geschraubt wird beim Händler,  
kommt im karton und wird endgeschraubt beim jeweiligen händler wo im prinzip alles zu schrauben ist weil nur vormontiert    
firma in waldershof


----------

